

In Honor Of Mandelbrot, A Collection Of Beautiful Fractals - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.popsci.com/science/gallery/2010-10/honor-mandelbrot-collection-beautiful-fractals

======
pencil
hey..has it got to do with fractal geometry? just curious.

